# [Wet Thumb Forum]-55 to 125 planted. Help w/ emergency transfer



## MN newby girl (Feb 14, 2005)

HELP URGENT. My 55 planted(basic) is about to break. It has no brace. I am scrambling to learn everything I need to know about larger tanks. I figured if I have to replace now is the time to do it(go larger). Canisters vs basic filter, high output vs basic fluorescent bulbs, co2 and substrate for plants. Brands and models would be great. I have taped the tank together where the brace is suppose to be. I feel like russian roulette. Is it going to hold one more day. Would like to decide everything asap. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

First off let half of your water out of the tank. You can get some 5gal buckets to hold large plants for a week without and problems.

As far as what to buy depends on what you want. All Glass is a very dependable aquarium and is priced midrange. All my tanks are All Glass. There are very nice tanks for more money made that would make a nice show tank with stand and canopy top. 

Canister filters are the only way to go on large tanks in my opinion.

I use Compact fluorescent lighting. You can buy kits that will install in canopy tops or you can make your own fixture. There are several brands ready to go compact florescent light made. Allot of people are using the T5 high out put lighting now but I don't have any experience with them.

Sounds like you need to find a good local fish store that can help you fast.

Hawk


----------



## RayS. (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi, in regard to filters on large tanks. I have always been a proponent of canisters, until the last year. I had to replace some defective Fluval404's and decided to try Aquaclear 500's on my 150 gal. tanks. They do a great job. They are MUCH quicker to clean than my canisters. Ray


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I broke the center brace off a 55 when moving it. That was two years ago. The tank has never broken, holds water just fine.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Like Robert, I also broke the center brace on a 55 gallon. I used it for another year or two after that. It bowed, but never broke. I would do what Hawk says and get yourself a new tank. I would think about a 90 if you are trying to go bigger then your 55. It will give you roughly the same depth and height of the 125, without the length. It may cut down your setup coasts, as far as lighting. Good luck!!
Cheers
jB


----------



## McKee (Feb 7, 2003)

Be sure your floor is going to support 125 gallons plus stuff before the big buy!


----------



## MN newby girl (Feb 14, 2005)

Floor support... It is going to go on the first floor of my house. I guess I assumed it was ok. Is it? 

Lighting...Compact fluorescent, T-5 HO or VHO fluorescent. Pros and cons. Not sure what the difference is. Are those the only options for a 125 planted.

Substrate... river rocks then add the nutrients later, flourite or laterite? 

Filtration...Looked up Aquaclear pro wet/dry for my size tank it was just over $300. Marineland 350 deluxe about $150 and Fluval 404 about $130. Penn plex cascade not sure on a price for that but heard that might be a good one for plants.Less agitation at surface? Are those the four main choices? What is the benefit in it being see through? Valves that shut off so you don't spill water-does that exist? Why so different in price? Do they all have the three forms of filtration? If not what else would I need ?

Heaters...I do understand I should have two and submersible. I like the kind w/ the actual temp on them vs just turning the knob just a bit more. Marineland dual temp ? Any suggestions?


----------



## MN newby girl (Feb 14, 2005)

ooops forgot to ask about co2. Since this is is not going to be a heavily planted tank. Will it still need co2 system? There seems to be alot of options for them. Does the amount of watts per gallon make a difference? I would like to keep this as simle as possible. I will wait to plant heavy or add plants that need " bright light" later to avoid this if I have to.
THANKS


----------



## RayS. (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi, I'd really stay away from the FLuval404's. I bought 4 of them and all four were off my tanks within a year. The quality was quite inferior over the older Fluval canisters that I have been using for more than 10 years now. Ray


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I agree with Ray, I don't like the newer Fluvals either. The hose set up is hoakey.

I like the Proheat titanium heaters. Unlike glas they are unbreakable, and the control knob is on the power cable outside the tank. The easy access is very attractive. It is also driven by a computer chip so it is very accurate. You will find them in my online store.

C02 benefits plants under any conditions, but with low to moderate light you can get by without it. You choice of plants will be more limited.


----------



## MN newby girl (Feb 14, 2005)

Hello, 
First if all that is a great web site. I like how it has packages of plants. It loooks amazing. Which one will work for low lighting? If there is not one that will work for only low lighting will you please give me a list of EASY low light plants to start with. I have several amazon swords right now( not doing very well). What exactly is the formula to decide if it's low, med or high. I am assuming it's a watts per gallon. So, low maybe would be 1 to 2 watts per gallon and Med would be 2 to 3 and High would be 3 or more? Just a guess. So, the big question is... If I have about 120 watts through strip light will that be considered low light and/ or enough for my amazon swords?!!!!!!!

Thanks for the help re. heaters.
It does sound like the fluval 404 is not a good choice. So, it's either the marineland 350 deluxe or penn plex cascade. What do you think? or anyone? 

Decided on florite(I think that is the name. The kind w/ nutrients alredy an it) at 75% and the regular gravel in a light multi color at 25%. I think the color of the nutrient rock is ugly.Wanted to put a more attractive color on top. Does that sound like an ok mix? How many pounds do I need for a 125gal tank total?

Thanks again for all you help. All decisions have to be made by tommorow night(FRIDAY).My local store only has punks that actually know less then I do and don't care to learn. Very scary, huh!


----------

